# Bolting on a Small Outboard?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Unless you smack something hard I don't think it will ever go anywhere as long as the clamps are tight. I tighten mine down, then zip tie the handles together so they can't back out. 
If you are really paranoid and there is no way to thru bolt it maybe chain it off to one of your stern eyes?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

What stern eye?!? 

That is the route I will likely pursue. I am just surprised the bracket has no holes for this.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

...and I will smack things on a routine basis. I drive by Braille in the marsh.

Nate


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

From looking at pictures, it would appear the webbing on the top could be drilled and a lag screw run into the transom from the top. Relatively easy to overdrill a hole and fill it with epoxy. The Thixo caulk tubes are awesome for small quantities.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I considered that, but I can’t help imagining a fractured bracket in my future.

Nate


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Is there a small plate that runs side to side of the clamp bracket towards the bottom, looking at it from behind with the motor tilted up? If so, you should be able to drill through there and put a couple 5/16-3/8 through bolts in.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

JC Designs said:


> Is there a small plate that runs side to side of the clamp bracket towards the bottom, looking at it from behind with the motor tilted up? If so, you should be able to drill through there and put a couple 5/16-3/8 through bolts in.


Yes, there is a steel plate between the brackets. It is rather flimsy, but I guess it doesn’t need to be very heavy.

Nate


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Yes, there is a steel plate between the brackets. It is rather flimsy, but I guess it doesn’t need to be very heavy.
> 
> Nate


Drill it and bolt through there. No matter how tight you clamp it, you smack something just right and she’ll pop right off. The bolts will prevent that even if only in that flimsy plate. Only stress will be vertical and only if ya smack something.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Is there room to slip a piece of heavy gauge aluminum between the motor and mounting bracket where you could span the bracket and bolt that to the transom whereby the aluminum strap acts like a clamp?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

DuckNut said:


> Is there room to slip a piece of heavy gauge aluminum between the motor and mounting bracket where you could span the bracket and bolt that to the transom whereby the aluminum strap acts like a clamp?


I am hanging this on a jack plate, not the transom itself.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I am hanging this on a jack plate, not the transom itself.
> 
> Nate


Same principle except bolt to JP not transom?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

DuckNut said:


> Same principle except bolt to JP not transom?


Possibly, but I need to have the motor to visualize. I am learning toward bolting through the bracket plate.

Nate


----------

